# Reasons for Visa rejection:



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Would like everyone to share the common reasons for visa rejections, the outcomes and the further proceedings


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Providing fraudulent documents / lying about your skills, qualifications and English ability.

Failing the character or medical test. 

Misunderstanding the rules and claiming for work experience that you do not have. 

Applying under the wrong occupation. ie you apply as an Accountant and DIAC assess you are a Bookkeeper. 

A family member who is dependent failing health, character or dependency requirements. 

Most of this has no appeal process although some visa types allow you to go to the Migration Review Tribunal.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to add to Shel's post, one of the common reasons that visas are refused is where an applicant fails to provide all required documentation/ proof upfront. You are required to have completed your IELTS and skills assessment at the time of applying for your visa. Some people have been met with refusal because they have misunderstood this, lodged their application and then sat their IELTS test, resulting in a certificate dated after the date of visa application, which unfortunately is also ground for rejection.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*old company shut down*



Maz25 said:


> Just to add to Shel's post, one of the common reasons that visas are refused is where an applicant fails to provide all required documentation/ proof upfront. You are required to have completed your IELTS and skills assessment at the time of applying for your visa. Some people have been met with refusal because they have misunderstood this, lodged their application and then sat their IELTS test, resulting in a certificate dated after the date of visa application, which unfortunately is also ground for rejection.


Dear Maz25
I have applied for my 176 ACT SS in Jun2012. all other dox were also submitted; ielts, work experience, educational dox etc...all was okay except the Work Experience shows as "further checking required"... ; I have also completed my meds and pcc (meds shows as finalised in status);
I have since changed my Job and notified my CO of the same also.
My previous company is in the process of being shut down. Although the phone numbers on the reference letters given are working and belong to the Partner of the Company who said he would let anyone who calls know accordingly (he is aware of my Australia PR application)... he is yet to receive a call from the Embassy or any outsourced Agency...
Any idea on process after this... can a visa be rejected based upon my previous company being shut down...although I have given all info on my new job and submitted the new appointment letter as well .
Any news would be appreciated...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> Dear Maz25
> I have applied for my 176 ACT SS in Jun2012. all other dox were also submitted; ielts, work experience, educational dox etc...all was okay except the Work Experience shows as "further checking required"... ; I have also completed my meds and pcc (meds shows as finalised in status);
> I have since changed my Job and notified my CO of the same also.
> My previous company is in the process of being shut down. Although the phone numbers on the reference letters given are working and belong to the Partner of the Company who said he would let anyone who calls know accordingly (he is aware of my Australia PR application)... he is yet to receive a call from the Embassy or any outsourced Agency...
> ...


Well Do not worry.. DIAC Understands the Decision why you have taken such a big step ( Move to a Country).. So they wont simply refuse your application just because they could not get hold of one of your company..
If they cant speak with someone, they will get in touch with you and request for some additional Documents, so that they make a decision..
For scenarios like this, they will surely give you a chance to explain your position..

Other senior expats may Comment..

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

yes, the CO will tell you what they investigated and what they came across.

Then you will have a chance to explain your case and then they will decide your fate


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

They will look at other documents you provided, reference, pay slips etc. They will look at historical information to verify the company existed such as tax and business registration. Dont worry you will be fine it happens all the time. And depending on what information you have already provided they do not always do verification if it is enough information.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> They will look at other documents you provided, reference, pay slips etc. They will look at historical information to verify the company existed such as tax and business registration. Dont worry you will be fine it happens all the time. And depending on what information you have already provided they do not always do verification if it is enough information.


I dont think we should think that there will be no verification at all..We must be ready for all sorts of it including them landing in your office to see what you do....lol


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont think we should think that there will be no verification at all..We must be ready for all sorts of it including them landing in your office to see what you do....lol


I agree with you...
Its Better to be Prepared...
I thought in my case no Verification was done, But just few days ago I came to know that they had called one of my previous employer( 2006 to 2009 Period) and asked them whether the Letter was given by them and whether I had been employed there...

So its Better to share as much as information possible and also inform the other employers that they may get verification..

Regards
RK


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

You never know what they are going to do. There was a post here just the other day where they carried out physical verification, visiting the office & questioning managers. And we only see a handful of actual applicants on the forum.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> You never know what they are going to do. There was a post here just the other day where they carried out physical verification, visiting the office & questioning managers. And we only see a handful of actual applicants on the forum.


You are absolutely right Shel... However I feel that as an applicant it is our responsibility to provide Complete documents at the 1st go so that the chances of verification is reduced to a certain extent, and also keep at least our previous employers informed about our Visa application so that if at all any verification happens they don't get surprised...

For the Current Company, It depends on individual to Individual, I got the Letter from the Current Company stating that the reference letter is Issued for Migration to Australia.. So everyone here knew.

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> You never know what they are going to do. There was a post here just the other day where they carried out physical verification, visiting the office & questioning managers. And we only see a handful of actual applicants on the forum.



yeah I estimate about 10% of total DIAC applicants are active here..I could be way wrong but, theres no way to find out..

They do verification and thats the truth, to what extent depends on the CO


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes and more so from developing countries than the likes of the UK where there are official and legally binding (non corrupt) processes in place that people and governments must follow that are easily checkable. There will come the day, maybe not in my time, that this is the case world over.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone think they will do previous employee verification even though we don't claim points for visa?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Does anyone think they will do previous employee verification even though we don't claim points for visa?



Its Completely under CO's Discretion... Cant predict, since you are not claiming points, If you expect any issues then its better to mark those period as Unemployed or searching for jobs.

In this way you eliminate any risk or uncertainty...

Regards
RK


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rkv146 said:


> You are absolutely right Shel... However I feel that as an applicant it is our responsibility to provide Complete documents at the 1st go so that the chances of verification is reduced to a certain extent, and also keep at least our previous employers informed about our Visa application so that if at all any verification happens they don't get surprised...
> 
> For the Current Company, It depends on individual to Individual, I got the Letter from the Current Company stating that the reference letter is Issued for Migration to Australia.. So everyone here knew.
> 
> ...


I agree that it's best to provide all information upfront, not just for the purpose of job verification but also to make sure that your application is approved. Ultimately, a lack of documentation or information that is provided too late can lead to a visa refusal. However, I do not think that providing enough information will help anyone avoid the dreaded job verification.

Whilst you can provide all the required information upfront, the CO is under no obligation to accept them as genuine documents and hence can still carry out a job verification if they so wish. Some companies also only provide generic reference letters, which for the purpose of migration, is not acceptable, so again, an applicant may be forced to do a statutory declaration, which increases the chance of job verifications. A lot of companies, regardless of whether you have left their employment or not will only confirm the duration of your employment and your job title for fear of being sued later, so that on its own is pretty useless. In my case, one of my previous employers had not only gone bust but had gone on the run because he owed employees and business associates money and had a few court cases against him, so if you're faced with such a situation, there isn't much you can do in the way of providing documentation in the hope of avoiding job verification.

Also, do bear in mind that DIAC conducts spot checks of a sample of applications that they receive, so even with all information provided, your application can still be picked for a random check. 

It's always best to just assume that you will have to undergo job verification - it's less of a shock when it actually happens since you were expecting it and it also dissipates a lot of panic.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Just to add to Shel's post, one of the common reasons that visas are refused is where an applicant fails to provide all required documentation/ proof upfront. You are required to have completed your IELTS and skills assessment at the time of applying for your visa. Some people have been met with refusal because they have misunderstood this, lodged their application and then sat their IELTS test, resulting in a certificate dated after the date of visa application, which unfortunately is also ground for rejection.


Can the IELTs exam appearance date on TRF for dependent also effected by this clause? I mean i appeared and cleared my IELTS exam before lodging my EOI.. but my father cleared after it... and before CO assignment..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Can the IELTs exam appearance date on TRF for dependent also effected by this clause? I mean i appeared and cleared my IELTS exam before lodging my EOI.. but my father cleared after it... and before CO assignment..


It should not be a Problem.. Mostly anything that has to do with points needs to be clear before lodging the Visa or In fact EOI..

Since your father would be just providing the evidence of Functional English it should not matter,, In fact your father can just get a Letter from University or College stating his Medium of Instruction was English ( If applicable!!) . Then there is no need of IELTS as well.

Regards
RK


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> yeah I estimate about 10% of total DIAC applicants are active here..I could be way wrong but, theres no way to find out..


I think we can make a calculated guess.

Lets just take the number of applicants invited from November 2012 to date. Over 10 500 for 189 plus another 3000 or so for 190. Thats over 13500 applicants for the 2 visa subclasses in 3 months. 10 % of that is about 1350.

That seems like a huge number. The spreadsheet for 189 applicants has about 150 persons at that stretches from September 2012. But again not everyone on the forum is on that list.

We could find out from _Shel and other moderators how many new members have joined from Oct 2012 to jan 2013. I am assuming that number is a good proxy of the number of new DIAC clients btw Nov 2012 & Jan 2013 who were active on this forum.

I think mathematical modelling should be one of the things to do to kill this waiting time...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It should not be a Problem.. Mostly anything that has to do with points needs to be clear before lodging the Visa or In fact EOI..
> 
> Since your father would be just providing the evidence of Functional English it should not matter,, In fact your father can just get a Letter from University or College stating his Medium of Instruction was English ( If applicable!!) . Then there is no need of IELTS as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks RK.. i got worried ... However i dont think my father can provide any college certificate.. Because after his senior schooling.. He joined Armed Forces, Where he got his Diploma in Mechanical engineering... But my father has already got IELTS minimum 4.5 in each band.. So i think now letter is not required?

And My father left Defence about 20 years back... Will there be any kind of spying for him or verification now as well which would delay the process? 

I want to know because if this will take some time... i can better concertrate on my career here in india till I get PR.. but if it would not take very long.. I would concentrate on Career opportunities in Aus..


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

hey guys,

I have several concerns namely:

1. I used a previous ielts results as it's better than my latest one. That being said, it' still valid date-wise.

2. On my EOI, i mistakenly put the date I submitted my Skills assessment instead of the date it was positively assessed. I just recently noticed it while completing my subclass 189 application for which I used the correct date.

Will any of those be a possible ground for rejection.

Thanks!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks RK.. i got worried ... However i dont think my father can provide any college certificate.. Because after his senior schooling.. He joined Armed Forces, Where he got his Diploma in Mechanical engineering... But my father has already got IELTS minimum 4.5 in each band.. So i think now letter is not required?
> 
> And My father left Defence about 20 years back... Will there be any kind of spying for him or verification now as well which would delay the process?
> 
> I want to know because if this will take some time... i can better concertrate on my career here in india till I get PR.. but if it would not take very long.. I would concentrate on Career opportunities in Aus..



Since has has already retired long time ago, I doubt there should not be any issue. However once you get the CO and you complete your PCC and Medicals, You can just politely ask your CO about your status and If he informs you that routine Verification is happening in your case, It can give you an Indication that you may experience delay. Or else usually after Medicals are finalized and PCC is submitted you will get grant in a weeks time..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hii replied inline

Regards
RK



imstaying said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have several concerns namely:
> 
> ...


----------



## ali.hassouneh9 (Jan 26, 2013)

i hope to be one of your team....

thanks


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii replied inline
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks for the reply. Hopefully you're right.

I was hoping to get band 8 so as to get more points but i kinda choke and ended up with a 6.5 on my writing lol.


----------



## ali.hassouneh9 (Jan 26, 2013)

please try to check my CV....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

imstaying said:


> Thanks for the reply. Hopefully you're right.
> 
> I was hoping to get band 8 so as to get more points but i kinda choke and ended up with a 6.5 on my writing lol.


I think you should be fine.... You should take this mistake as a lessons to be learnt and be careful in future!!!..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Since has has already retired long time ago, I doubt there should not be any issue. However once you get the CO and you complete your PCC and Medicals, You can just politely ask your CO about your status and If he informs you that routine Verification is happening in your case, It can give you an Indication that you may experience delay. Or else usually after Medicals are finalized and PCC is submitted you will get grant in a weeks time..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Ok thanks./... I had actually purposely not attached PCC and dependency documents along with form 80... Because I want CO to drop me a mail asking for these documents.. So that i have his mail id for future communication.. As soon as he drops me a mail.. i will send him all the pending document the same day... and will ask him about my medicals.. and if he says my medicals are finalized.. then I would wait may be 7 or 10 days and then ask about the status...

I think this would be good approach ? what do you say ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Ok thanks./... I had actually purposely not attached PCC and dependency documents along with form 80... Because I want CO to drop me a mail asking for these documents.. So that i have his mail id for future communication.. As soon as he drops me a mail.. i will send him all the pending document the same day... and will ask him about my medicals.. and if he says my medicals are finalized.. then I would wait may be 7 or 10 days and then ask about the status...
> 
> I think this would be good approach ? what do you say ?


It may work.. The Key is Medicals not getting referred coz then there is long wait, People are still waiting from November,,, Hopefully when your CO contacts you and starts asking you documents you will get fair idea...

Regards
RK


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It may work.. The Key is Medicals not getting referred coz then there is long wait, People are still waiting from November,,, Hopefully when your CO contacts you and starts asking you documents you will get fair idea...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yes Medicals is the key.. Even though no medical issues.. but medicals experience was not good.. it looked like a formality done my medical guys... and when people work just for money, then it might effect innocent people and waste there time..

Still.. my heart says.. non of the dependent of primary applicant medicals will be referred.            positivity.. even though it gets referred.. I would get VISA prior to may 2013.. When i need it most..


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

findraj said:


> I dont think we should think that there will be no verification at all..We must be ready for all sorts of it including them landing in your office to see what you do....lol


Thanks all...I feel a lot better..after reading all the comments...and yes FINDRAJ...they are most welcome to my new office...have anyway submitted my new appointment letter and payslips to them also.
Fingers crossed...was just worried since the status hasn't changed from 31Jul'12...on the work experience front


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anm said:


> Thanks all...I feel a lot better..after reading all the comments...and yes FINDRAJ...they are most welcome to my new office...have anyway submitted my new appointment letter and payslips to them also.
> Fingers crossed...was just worried since the status hasn't changed from 31Jul'12...on the work experience front


Is your 175 application? When was the last communication from your CO, it seems it has taken too long for u


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

findraj said:


> Is your 175 application? When was the last communication from your CO, it seems it has taken too long for u


Hi Findraj
My application is a 176 for ACT state... I know it has taken too long... Infact I even wrote to the CO in December and got a reply from her stating that the verification has been handed over to an external agency and they don't have a control on the time frame after that...she said they don't require any additional documents incase of anything else they would get in touch with me...am waiting since... :-(


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi Findraj
> My application is a 176 for ACT state... I know it has taken too long... Infact I even wrote to the CO in December and got a reply from her stating that the verification has been handed over to an external agency and they don't have a control on the time frame after that...she said they don't require any additional documents incase of anything else they would get in touch with me...am waiting since... :-(


its february now, time to send a reminder?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

findraj said:


> its february now, time to send a reminder?


The problem is I have only just submitted the Medicals and my husband's PCC... am told by my agent that I should wait for sometime since its already been told to me that its been handed over to an external agency.... I should'nt bother the CO too much lest she gets irritated... the agent has asked me to hold on for a week or two since the other dox were only just submitted.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> The problem is I have only just submitted the Medicals and my husband's PCC... am told by my agent that I should wait for sometime since its already been told to me that its been handed over to an external agency.... I should'nt bother the CO too much lest she gets irritated... the agent has asked me to hold on for a week or two since the other dox were only just submitted.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is I have only just submitted the Medicals and my husband's PCC... am told by my agent that I should wait for sometime since its already been told to me that its been handed over to an external agency.... I should'nt bother the CO too much lest she gets irritated... the agent has asked me to hold on for a week or two since the other dox were only just submitted.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > No the CO did not ask for Meds and PCC specifically; was asked by the agent to finish it and submit the same. The work verification still hasn't progressed since Aug'12. And no my previous employers haven't got a call from anyone yet... although the moment I did submit the meds....the status shows as medicals finalised... for my whole family (husband and child of 5 years)
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your agent is MARA registered??
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes have checked on that even on the MARA site...and they come highly recommended
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > Then I think you should be okay. They will do the follow up on your behalf coz sometimes the validity of Medicals and PCC gets expired, so i was checking who requested for meds and PCC whether CO or your agent..
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > Our meds are only done now and so was my husband's pcc...but my pcc was done in Sep'12...and submitted and shows as MET in my status...
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should get Good news by then ...
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > No RK its no govt/defense occupation---have applied for a simple Officer Manager category...
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh.. Then its very rare, may be I guess your application got picked up in Random Sampling..
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it...Lucky me :-(
> ...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> anm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes coz what I read in few other forums is if you are employed in defense, Arms, Nuclear or any security related companies, then do this checks..
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anm said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally did receive the much awaited mail from the CO... apparantly the DIAC officers went to my old Company but the old address (the office shifted in 2010)... they went as per my appointment letter which was dated 2006....and declared the company is a fraud... no call was made on the Company phone number
> ...


----------



## chenyenli (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just realized that I had wrongly filled my name in my EOI, the given name and family name has been switched. I have been invited to lodge visa 189. Now, should I provide the correct one in my evisa online app, or keep it like in my EOI?

Another problem is: My name on birth certificate and bachelor degree certificate is only Mulyadi, my mother's name is Tju Siat Fah (stated on my birth certificate). So, my passport name is Mulyadi Tju. Do you think this will cause any harm?

Regards,
Mulyadi


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

chenyenli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just realized that I had wrongly filled my name in my EOI, the given name and family name has been switched. I have been invited to lodge visa 189. Now, should I provide the correct one in my evisa online app, or keep it like in my EOI?
> 
> ...


Please fill the correct name in Visa Application. Also Fill form 1023 and attach it.. This form is for providing wrong information by mistake..

Regarding Birth certificate stuff it may not cause any issue..


Regards
RK


----------



## chenyenli (Nov 12, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Please fill the correct name in Visa Application. Also Fill form 1023 and attach it.. This form is for providing wrong information by mistake..
> 
> Regarding Birth certificate stuff it may not cause any issue..


Thank you very much, RK


----------



## prakasho (Jun 27, 2013)

our visa was rejected because of fall empolyment claim
my wife was pragent when we apply .we issued the fall employment claim she was at home actual. only with other kids. 
as per our agent you should work with out brake more than six month.other wise you can't apply.
for this reson we have sumit falls document. now rejected 189 visa
all though beside this she as 60 point is any luck....

please help. should we tell the tureth . she was at home because child health.
is expat can take this reson grant ( ture resons)

what about the rule you should work continue . with out brake how it posible when it come the child health.
she as leave the job and take care of health and child


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

prakasho said:


> our visa was rejected because of fall empolyment claim
> my wife was pragent when we apply .we issued the fall employment claim she was at home actual. only with other kids.
> as per our agent you should work with out brake more than six month.other wise you can't apply.
> for this reson we have sumit falls document. now rejected 189 visa
> ...


How can you submit false document? Are all people on Dubai doing that? You knew the consequences..is your agent MARA registered??? There is no such requirement..for 6 months..you have lost credibility and probably facing a ban..why you submitted false document?! God you think people at DIAC are kids ??


----------



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

What are the impacts of the visa application rejections? Is there any bar or ban of further applications?

what is difference between onshore visa rejection and offshore visa rejection?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

no if its due to points shortage, you can reapply after you meet the criteria.
but if its due to false documents, there will be a ban for few years


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

prakasho said:


> our visa was rejected because of fall empolyment claim
> my wife was pragent when we apply .we issued the fall employment claim she was at home actual. only with other kids.
> as per our agent you should work with out brake more than six month.other wise you can't apply.
> for this reson we have sumit falls document. now rejected 189 visa
> ...


You knowingly submitted false documents with the intent of deceiving DIAC for the purposes of obtaining a visa. That's called fraud. Under Australian law, you have 28 days from the time you receive your rejection to demonstrate compelling and/or compassionate reasons as to why your visa application should be accepted. In this instance, compelling and/or compassionate reasons are limited solely to those reasons which are in the best interests of Australia and/or an Australian citizen or permanent resident. Given what you have said here, it seems unlikely that your situation, albeit unfortunate, would qualify under this policy.

Once your visa application is rejected due to fraudulent claims, you will be barred from applying for another visa for 3 years.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

prakasho said:


> our visa was rejected because of fall empolyment claim
> my wife was pragent when we apply .we issued the fall employment claim she was at home actual. only with other kids.
> as per our agent you should work with out brake more than six month.other wise you can't apply.
> for this reson we have sumit falls document. now rejected 189 visa
> ...


Is your agent a MARA registered one?

Has your visa been already rejected? 
Or have they asked you for some additional docs?


----------



## prakasho (Jun 27, 2013)

it is not fall doc, but i have to say.that, because her ex-employer is not supporting,you must know in dubai, especially ex-employer never help their ex-employee, than what happens, how can a house wife visa who get cash salaries,no proof when be produce, how can we apply.with out doc, no proof,that means fall doc,
our agent was not a mara agent,

i lose lot of money, now regretting, we got rejection letter.now on more applying.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi I got the following reply from case office and requested to explain the situation.

"Adverse information received"
The department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
support your application. Routine checking has been undertaken of your employment claims. On the 31 May 2013 an officer of the department visited <My first company name" to verify your claimed employment. The Officer of the department found adverse information that does not support your employment claims. 

Having said, all the details I have provided in the letter are correct and the letter was signed by the company MD himself.
When verification was happening the company MD was sick and was not present in office. That employee does not know me.

Kindly let me know if it has happened with someone and what was the consequences after that? Will I be rejected the grant because the wrong information was provided by that employee?

I am very much frustrated after this response.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jogy that's not good,, whats wrong with your employer,,,what proof you need more,,cant you provide more documents?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi I got the following reply from case office and requested to explain the situation. "Adverse information received" The department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application. Routine checking has been undertaken of your employment claims. On the 31 May 2013 an officer of the department visited <My first company name" to verify your claimed employment. The Officer of the department found adverse information that does not support your employment claims. Having said, all the details I have provided in the letter are correct and the letter was signed by the company MD himself. When verification was happening the company MD was sick and was not present in office. That employee does not know me. Kindly let me know if it has happened with someone and what was the consequences after that? Will I be rejected the grant because the wrong information was provided by that employee? I am very much frustrated after this response.



Hi jogiyogi 
I had a similar problem - don't worry you will get a chance to correct and explain your situation - I have also given additional dox pertaining to my office which the diac officers visited and found no office - they had gone to the previous office premises by mistake from which we has shifted two years back - I had to write an explanatory letter along with proof showing the company's RC, bank statement telephone and elec bills , lease deed etc - mistakes happen don't worry but they do give you reason to prove if a mistake was made - you might need a letter from your MD stating that he was not well and so on - try to give as much paper work as possible - you may to resubmit your joining letter , payslips etc also 
I have also submitted my dox and am presently waiting - have every reason to believe in a positive response as I have submitted every bit of proof showing the company's existence and my association with it - so relax and start workin on your letter 
All the best


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

are such employement checks done only for Primary Applicant? or secondary applicant also?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Checks are carried out on all applicants. On the main applicant to ensure they meet the requirements of the visa and on all dependants as part of security checks. Each applicant fills up form 80 and are expected to tell the truth and their answers will be checked. If they lie they will fail the character test.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi jogiyogi
> I had a similar problem - don't worry you will get a chance to correct and explain your situation - I have also given additional dox pertaining to my office which the diac officers visited and found no office - they had gone to the previous office premises by mistake from which we has shifted two years back - I had to write an explanatory letter along with proof showing the company's RC, bank statement telephone and elec bills , lease deed etc - mistakes happen don't worry but they do give you reason to prove if a mistake was made - you might need a letter from your MD stating that he was not well and so on - try to give as much paper work as possible - you may to resubmit your joining letter , payslips etc also
> I have also submitted my dox and am presently waiting - have every reason to believe in a positive response as I have submitted every bit of proof showing the company's existence and my association with it - so relax and start workin on your letter
> All the best


Thanks for that, it gave me a big relief. I am visiting India on 22nd and try to gather this information and provide it to my case officer. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

jogiyogi, very sorry to hear about your experience. Did you provide pay stubs / tax return documents / bank statements for the company in question? Just wondering if it was your bad luck that they decided to send someone over to verify your employment or if it was due to lack of proof that you might not have been able to provide.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Does DIAC verify the experience for the duration that ACS has declared as non-relevant?

For example, I have worked with ABC from 2008 to 2009. And 2009 to 2011 with DEF.

ACS has declared relevant experience from Dec 2010 onwards.

Will DIAC count or perform checks for ABC from 2008 to 2009 and DEF from April 2009 to Nov 2010? Do they require pay slips and other docs for this period?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks for that, it gave me a big relief. I am visiting India on 22nd and try to gather this information and provide it to my case officer. Lets hope for the best.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Iam unable to say anything on this situation as after waiting such a long time u have got this outcome. Wanted to know when you have given a chance of explanation on 20oct have you provided any other evidences or not. Can I know did she contacted you after 20 oct. even my co is RL I got a verification call exactly 1 month back and as of now no info really tensed.
> 
> Will definitely ask our MARA agent on your case regarding the rights to reapply if any under this condition. Once again it's really bad to know this sad news.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

anm said:


> Hi jogiyogi
> I had a similar problem - don't worry you will get a chance to correct and explain your situation - I have also given additional dox pertaining to my office which the diac officers visited and found no office - they had gone to the previous office premises by mistake from which we has shifted two years back - I had to write an explanatory letter along with proof showing the company's RC, bank statement telephone and elec bills , lease deed etc - mistakes happen don't worry but they do give you reason to prove if a mistake was made - you might need a letter from your MD stating that he was not well and so on - try to give as much paper work as possible - you may to resubmit your joining letter , payslips etc also
> I have also submitted my dox and am presently waiting - have every reason to believe in a positive response as I have submitted every bit of proof showing the company's existence and my association with it - so relax and start workin on your letter
> All the best


Hi anm


Just geared the news of jogi it's bad to hear that sad news. Can I know from which team your application is being processing. Did you got your grant


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Praveen / jogiyogi 
Sorry to hear about your rejection . I am yet to hear from my CO . She's from team 2 initials LC - I did call them a few days back but always manage to only speak with the operator - she did mention that she will pass out the info to my CO - nothing after that . 
Jogiyogi - did you submit only one piece of evidence when the additional info was requested for ? 
Am sorry but maybe at this time it's best you speak with a MARA agent on the next course of action - won't want to give you any false hopes - sorry about that


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

anm said:


> Hi Praveen / jogiyogi
> Sorry to hear about your rejection . I am yet to hear from my CO . She's from team 2 initials LC - I did call them a few days back but always manage to only speak with the operator - she did mention that she will pass out the info to my CO - nothing after that .
> Jogiyogi - did you submit only one piece of evidence when the additional info was requested for ?
> Am sorry but maybe at this time it's best you speak with a MARA agent on the next course of action - won't want to give you any false hopes - sorry about that


Hi anm,

CO is assigned for you by July 12 and you still wait for the result? More than 1.5 yrs? Is it taking that long?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Arun 
What can I say - maybe be coz it's a 176 ss


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

anm said:


> Hi Arun
> What can I say - maybe be coz it's a 176 ss


oh that visa is now closed rite? Don't worry you might be one of the few last guys to apply for it and you would definitely get it soon


----------



## DanialShah (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to ask few things and need your replies.

1. I have applied for 189 visa subclass today with old ACS 60 points, 261313 ANZO Code.
2. I am from Pakistan which is in High Risk Country List as per DIBP, and the processing time of 189 visa for Pakistan now a days is 16 to 18 months. My brother is Australian Permanent Resident, will I get any benefit of this like fast processing of visa or not? 

Regards,
DS


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

DanialShah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to ask few things and need your replies.
> 
> ...



Danial,

There will be no benefit unless you apply by Family Sponsored visas, with 189, no gud news, sorry


----------



## Kensmith59 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ready through these, I see medical is a big reason for rejection.

I am 55. I had prostate cancer at age 40, but Its totally gone after treatment. I also have Multiple Sclerosis which of course, there is no cure. Because of my M.S. Treatments with steroids, I had my right hip replaced. 

I'm not coming for employment. I'm coming because my wife is French and we want to be by her family in Alsace (Colmar).

We are putting our house up for sale around March. We are hoping to move there in May. I have always wonder what a disaster I could be creating if my visa was rejected. I never brought it up here, because I figure there is just no telling what they could do.

I get SSDI (my SSDI is very high) and do not work and won't be working). My wife says since I'm bringing money in and not looking for a job, there shouldn't be any problem. Not so sure though.

Is M.S. a reason to reject a Visa?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kensmith59 said:


> Ready through these, I see medical is a big reason for rejection. I am 55. I had prostate cancer at age 40, but Its totally gone after treatment. I also have Multiple Sclerosis which of course, there is no cure. Because of my M.S. Treatments with steroids, I had my right hip replaced. I'm not coming for employment. I'm coming because my wife is French and we want to be by her family in Alsace (Colmar). We are putting our house up for sale around March. We are hoping to move there in May. I have always wonder what a disaster I could be creating if my visa was rejected. I never brought it up here, because I figure there is just no telling what they could do. I get SSDI (my SSDI is very high) and do not work and won't be working). My wife says since I'm bringing money in and not looking for a job, there shouldn't be any problem. Not so sure though. Is M.S. a reason to reject a Visa?


You know this is the Australia forum right? I doubt anyone here can answer visa related questions for France, you should really post your query in that forum.


----------



## Kensmith59 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oops, I got an email from expat and I thought it took me to the french forum... Sorry. Just ignore it.


----------



## snowmatter (Nov 24, 2014)

my friend recently got rejected from a spousal visa because the accommodation his wife was moving into was considered overcrowded although everything else was met.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

_shel said:


> Providing fraudulent documents / lying about your skills, qualifications and English ability.
> 
> Failing the character or medical test.
> 
> ...


Can someone please explain this "Applying under the wrong occupation. ie you apply as an Accountant and DIAC assess you are a Bookkeeper."

Is it something wrong with the ANZSCO code that applicant has quoted

THanks


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

asialanka said:


> Can someone please explain this "Applying under the wrong occupation. ie you apply as an Accountant and DIAC assess you are a Bookkeeper."
> 
> Is it something wrong with the ANZSCO code that applicant has quoted
> 
> THanks


I think what shel meant was applying for an occupation that differs from what you had been assessed for in your skill assessment.


----------



## nishak (Feb 13, 2015)

*Nisha*



_shel said:


> Providing fraudulent documents / lying about your skills, qualifications and English ability.
> 
> Failing the character or medical test.
> 
> ...



I am in the process of applying 457 Australian visa. As a proof of English as a medium of instruction I have my college degree certificate. But, the issue is that I completed my B.Tech degree in 5 years instead of 4 years due to some family issue. So, do I stand a chance of visa rejection in my case. 
Need urgent help. Please reply.


----------



## laila-naqvI (Jul 30, 2015)

_shel said:


> Providing fraudulent documents / lying about your skills, qualifications and English ability.
> 
> Failing the character or medical test.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a question and i am quite worried about this. The problem is that i have work experience starting from Nov2010 to date. I have submitted EOI with this whole experience as i was not aware of the fact that first 2 years of experience are not eligible to claim points. But the problem is i came to know about this pretty late. I have already got an invitation to apply for visa. I cant make changes to my Visa application. If i apply, am i gonna face rejection because of this?? what should i do??


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

laila-naqvI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question and i am quite worried about this. The problem is that i have work experience starting from Nov2010 to date. I have submitted EOI with this whole experience as i was not aware of the fact that first 2 years of experience are not eligible to claim points. But the problem is i came to know about this pretty late. I have already got an invitation to apply for visa. I cant make changes to my Visa application. If i apply, am i gonna face rejection because of this?? what should i do??


If the number of points you receive as a result of work experience not being counted is less than the number on your EOI, then there is an extremely strong probability that the DIBP will - rightly - reject your application. The points claimed must be an accurate reflection of your circumstances at the time you submit your EOI: otherwise, queue jumpers would commit all manner of shenanigans to get through.

Best to let the ITA lapse and submit a fresh EOI.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> If the number of points you receive as a result of work experience not being counted is less than the number on your EOI, then there is an extremely strong probability that the DIBP will - rightly - reject your application. The points claimed must be an accurate reflection of your circumstances at the time you submit your EOI: otherwise, queue jumpers would commit all manner of shenanigans to get through.
> 
> Best to let the ITA lapse and submit a fresh EOI.


If ITA is lapsed, then would that invitation space be used for those who have submitted an EOI?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> If ITA is lapsed, then would that invitation space be used for those who have submitted an EOI?


As far as I know, it wouldn't, mate.
The quota's for invitations made: so to make a fresh one would take it past that limit.

That's my reckoning, at least: first order logic.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

nishak said:


> I am in the process of applying 457 Australian visa. As a proof of English as a medium of instruction I have my college degree certificate. But, the issue is that I completed my B.Tech degree in 5 years instead of 4 years due to some family issue. So, do I stand a chance of visa rejection in my case.
> Need urgent help. Please reply.


You have to get your degree certified first and I don't think they will mind. As proof of English, you have to take an exam.

I suggest you read this forum a bit more.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi ScotDownUnder,

I would like to have your inputs on my case. So, I had a positive assessment from ACS for my work-ex in two companies - 1st company from 2007 till 2012 and 2nd company from 2012 through 2016. 

During my 1st company, I had taken one year sabbatical from 2011 till 2012. So I wasn't actually paid during this period. But since I had put my papers on 2012, the company had considered 2012 as the employment end date. I didn't realize this and submitted the same for ACS. 

So, my questions are - 

1. Can I under claim my work ex in the EOI? i.e. submit only the skilled work ex as from 2009 till 2011 and then 2012 to 2016.

2. If I do so, will DIAC comeback at me at a later stage asking why I under claimed my 
experience? or expect payslips for the sabbatical year considered as skilled by ACS?

3. Will DIAC expect reasons for my sabbatical and what I did during that one year break between 2011 and 2012? 

Adding on, the removal of that 1 year does not in any way affect my points. I would still have >=5 and <=10 years of work ex with the sabbatical year included or without it. 

Appreciate your help in this forum.

Thanks,
Sridhar


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> As far as I know, it wouldn't, mate.
> The quota's for invitations made: so to make a fresh one would take it past that limit.
> 
> That's my reckoning, at least: first order logic.


That is very irritating;;


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

nishak said:


> I am in the process of applying 457 Australian visa. As a proof of English as a medium of instruction I have my college degree certificate. But, the issue is that I completed my B.Tech degree in 5 years instead of 4 years due to some family issue. So, do I stand a chance of visa rejection in my case.
> Need urgent help. Please reply.


The breaks during completion of your highest qualification doesn't matter as long as you legally completed it and achieved degree and its genuine..........Visa will not be rejected based on the length of duration taken to achieve it


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

nishak said:


> I am in the process of applying 457 Australian visa. As a proof of English as a medium of instruction I have my college degree certificate. But, the issue is that I completed my B.Tech degree in 5 years instead of 4 years due to some family issue. So, do I stand a chance of visa rejection in my case.
> Need urgent help. Please reply.


Since you have completed the B.Tech degree as per the university requirements, you will meet the education requirement. The duration of the course will not matter.

At some point in the application, you may be required to mention what did you do in the gap year, and who funded you.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Hi ScotDownUnder,
> 
> I would like to have your inputs on my case. So, I had a positive assessment from ACS for my work-ex in two companies - 1st company from 2007 till 2012 and 2nd company from 2012 through 2016.
> 
> ...


Would appreciate response from any other senior members on this as well.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sridharv86 said:


> Hi ScotDownUnder,
> 
> I would like to have your inputs on my case. So, I had a positive assessment from ACS for my work-ex in two companies - 1st company from 2007 till 2012 and 2nd company from 2012 through 2016.
> 
> ...



Answers are just below ur Qs


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so much JP Mosa. Sigh of relief really.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Ello Mate,

Apologies - have only just seen this. My thoughts...

You don't mention when the ACS have said you can claim skilled work experience from. I'm interpreting you mentioning you started work in 2007 meaning you can count after 2009. In that case, yep, I'd suggest popping down whenever you worked. Now, technically a sabbatical is an interesting one: I've done a few in my time, but I was still technically employed in my position (it was just an extended holiday, from that perspective). If you had formally left the company, then your sabbatical period would be viewed differently. If your employer letter specifically states the sabbatical period and that you weren't - from their perspective - doing any work, that might change a case officer's view of things.

In any case, only claim as "relevant" or "eligible" the work experience you have after that date - provided it's in the ANZSCO bracket for your assessment, of course.

Absolutely no harm in underclaiming (as long as your points still take you over the threshold).

In short:

1. Yep. It's over-claiming that'll bollocks things up.
2. They might very well do - it'll depend on your reference letters and what they contain. Might also depend on whether they contact your employer. I honestly don't know.
3. If you were still formally employed by the company and your references don't show a break in employment, I'm not sure they'd check. They might / they might not (I would guess not, personally: going to call a company a liar over something like that, if they say you were there? Cripes... How'd you prove it?)

Ignoring all the above:

Doesn't affect your score? Ditch the year, mate. Save yourself the potential of a headache and more paperwork than you need.

Good luck with your application 



sridharv86 said:


> Hi ScotDownUnder,
> 
> I would like to have your inputs on my case. So, I had a positive assessment from ACS for my work-ex in two companies - 1st company from 2007 till 2012 and 2nd company from 2012 through 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks much Scot  Yeah, I have decided to not show that year cos I don't have any payslips or IT returns for that year and don't want to strain things unnecessarily.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks much Scot  Yeah, I have decided to not show that year cos I don't have any payslips or IT returns for that year and don't want to strain things unnecessarily.


Sounds sensible, mate.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

Steiger said:


> That is very irritating;;


I believe the technical term is "utter ****e".


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

nishak said:


> I am in the process of applying 457 Australian visa. As a proof of English as a medium of instruction I have my college degree certificate. But, the issue is that I completed my B.Tech degree in 5 years instead of 4 years due to some family issue. So, do I stand a chance of visa rejection in my case.
> Need urgent help. Please reply.


no need to worry since your degree is genuine and is as per university rules.


----------



## vivekag (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi ,

I would be applying for the Australia 189 Visa along with the dependents. So for dependant is IELTS required and what all documents are necessary.

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vivekag said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I would be applying for the Australia 189 Visa along with the dependents. So for dependant is IELTS required and what all documents are necessary.
> 
> Thanks


Did your visa get rejected?


----------



## ONDADA (Sep 22, 2016)

Good day all, 

I have read with keen interest all the earlier posts. Can some one help me with my case. I applied for Canadian Permanent residency through an agent in 2013 and was given a five year ban for misrepresentation. I am about to apply for Australian Visa 189 now (all documents genuine). Can the earlier misrepresentation be deemed a reason for Visa refusal.

Your inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All, 

I badly need your advise on this.

Im currently in AUS under 489 Family sponsored visa. However I had an old EOI submitted for 189 and got the invitation recently. My application got rejected due to ACS being expired on the day that I was "invited". However I applied with a new ACS! Should I go ahead with an Appeal or not.

189 EOI lodgement : 26/07/2015
Invitation : 06/07/2016

First ACS letter : 30 May 2014
First ACS Expiry : 30 May 2016

Second ACS Letter : 27 July 2016
Second ACS expiry : 27 July 2018

Regards,

T


----------

